# How good are these Scents?



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi!

I would like to order some scents for my haunt. Unfortunately there are just a few of them available in german shops and these are very expensive.. 1oz costs like $40... so i dont want to buy something, finding out that its bull**** when it arrives.

Maybe someone used them before and could give mo some advise. In fact im interested in "haunted house" or maybe "rotting decay".

Do the smell as they should or are they not worth the money?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

it depends i know froggys scents are very high quality, i would go with rotten corpse (aka rotting decay), or gothic because gothic works great for haunted houses, it really adds a good effect. you should check out http://www.10-31store.com/ they have very good scents, and free samples.


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

thanks hawk!

unfortunately i have to order these at german shops. 10-31 shop looks very nice and did alteady attract me. but i would have to pay about $60 just for shipping it to germany includibg taxes and fees over here. 

rotting decay is one of the scents that arrived in german shops. i think ill go with that. 

big thx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There is a discussion of Froggy's fog scents in this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27301&highlight=fog+scents

There might be some useful advice for you there.


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> There is a discussion of Froggy's fog scents in this thread:
> 
> http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27301&highlight=fog+scents
> 
> There might be some useful advice for you there.


I found this discussion previously. unfortunately rotting decay seems to be unused until now.

But after reading that again, it crossed my mind that i bought some gothic scent last year. Even as mentioned in that thread, it really smells like haunted old house (in my opinion). So i dont need another haunted house smell. i think i should try rotting decay and share my results here!

Thank you both!


----------



## Sili (Oct 14, 2013)

Holy ****. Rotting Decay is a real evil scent.. My nose is still out of order


----------

